# [Sun 19th May 2013] SAVE GEORGE IV meeting - Hand in Hand, New Park Road (SW2 4EN)



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2013)

Emergency meeting this Sunday. 11am Hand in Hand, New Park Road, SW2. 

Got an idea how to stop Tesco? We need to hear it!

Got any experience with direct action? Please come along....

All welcome. Kids welcome too!

Let's stop Tesco before we get to this:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2013)

Read the background here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ing-as-another-tesco-comes-to-brixton.296580/


----------



## gabi (May 18, 2013)

If they do open up there it will be my preferred pissing spot on the way down from the windy.

Who the fuck is in control of lambeth these days? who authorised this shit?


----------

